# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Lần đầu tiên "Quả Tim Lửa" hạ sơn - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## dungntn

Sau  gần 2 thế kỷ được vua Minh Mạng ban cho, lần đầu tiên "Quả Tim Lửa" từ  chùa Tam Thai (khu danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn, Đà Nẵng) hạ sơn để tham gia  cuộc triển lãm "Tinh hoa cổ vật Phật giáo" do Bảo tàng Đà Nẵng tổ chức  nhân mùa lễ Vu Lan!

*Lần đầu tiên tổ chức*

Chiều 15/8, Phó Giám đốc Bảo tàng Đà Nẵng Huỳnh Đình Quốc Thiện cho hay,  trong 1 tháng kể từ ngày 16/8, tại bảo tàng này diễn ra cuộc triển lãm  "Tinh hoa cổ vật Phật giáo". Triển lãm sẽ giới thiệu hơn 80 cổ vật là  các tuyệt tác được chọn lọc trong hàng nghìn cổ vật đang lưu giữ tại  nhiều bộ sưu tập ở các chùa và các nhà sưu tập tư nhân nổi tiếng trên  địa bàn.


 

_Phó  Giám đốc Bảo tàng Đà Nẵng Huỳnh Đình Quốc Thiện giới thiệu các cổ  vật  được trưng bày tại triển lãm "Tinh hoa cổ vật Phật giáo" (Ảnh: HC)_ Đây cũng là lần đầu tiên cổ vật đặc trưng, có giá trị đặc sắc của di  sản văn hóa Phật giáo hiện lưu giữ tại Đà Nẵng được đưa ra giới thiệu  rộng rãi với công chúng trong một cuộc triển lãm chính thức nhằm tôn  vinh, giữ gìn và phát huy giá trị của di sản văn hoá trên địa bàn TP.  Các cổ vật đưa ra trưng bày lần này có giá trị lịch sử, khoa học và tính  thẩm mỹ rất cao, gồm: tranh vẽ, tượng Phật, mộc bản kinh Phật, đồ thờ  cúng, nhạc khí… có niên đại từ thế kỷ VII đến đầu thế kỷ XX.


 

_Tượng  "Phật Quan Âm thiên thủ thiên nhãn" bằng chất liệu gỗ của Việt Nam có  niên đại từ thế kỷ 16 - 17 được đưa đến từ chùa Quán Thế Âm (Ngũ Hành  Sơn)_ Theo Giám đốc Bảo tàng Đà Nẵng, ông Hà Phước Mai, di sản văn hoá Phật  giáo chiếm vị trí quan trọng trong kho tàng di sản văn hoá độc đáo của  dân tộc Việt Nam. Chính vì vậy, trong đợt đầu tiên Thủ tướng Chính phủ  ký quyết định công nhân "bảo vật quốc gia" vào tháng 10/2012, trong số  30 bảo vật quốc gia được công nhận đã có 6 bảo vật thuộc di sản văn hoá  Phật giáo.


 

_Tượng  "Đức Thích Ca nhập niết bàn" bằng chất liệu gỗ có niên đại từ thế  kỷ  VIII của Thượng toạ Thích Huệ Vinh (chùa Quán Thế Âm, Ngũ Hành Sơn)_ Cuộc triển lãm "Tinh hoa cổ vật Phật giáo", theo ông Hà Phước Mai,  nhận được sự phối hợp, giúp đỡ nhiệt tình của Ban trị sự Thành Hội Phật  giáo Đà Nẵng, các vị trụ trì các chùa trên địa bàn TP và đặc biệt là các  nhà sư đam mê sưu tầm cổ vật. Từ đó, Bảo tàng Đà Nẵng đã chọn lựa được  nhiều hiện vật độc đáo, có giá trị nhiều mặt về văn hoá, lịch sử để đưa  về trưng bày trong cuộc triển lãm này.
*Nhiều cổ vật Phật giáo độc đáo và hết sức quý hiếm*
 Tại chùa Quán Thế Âm (Ngũ Hành Sơn), bộ sưu tập của Thượng toạ Thích  Huệ Vinh đóng góp 13 hiện vật, trong đó có nhiều cổ vật độc đáo như  tượng "Phật Quán Thế Âm" chất liệu đồng có niên đại từ thế kỷ 7 - 8;  tượng "Đức Thích Ca nhập niết bàn" hay tác phẩm điêu khắc gỗ tinh xảo ở  pho tượng "Quan Âm nghìn mắt nghìn tay". Chùa Linh Ứng giới thiệu bộ  tượng "Thập Bát la Hán" bằng chất liệu đá Non Nước xưa với tay nghề điêu  luyện của nghệ nhân làng đá Ngũ Hành Sơn.

"Phong phú nhất là bộ sưu tập của Thượng toạ Thích Từ Nghiêm (chùa Phổ  Đà). Ngoài nhiệm vụ Phật sự, thầy đã bỏ nhiều công sức sưu tầm cổ vật,  góp phần giữ gìn, tôn vinh di sản văn hoá của đất nước. Đáng trân trọng  hơn nữa là thầy cũng đã phát tâm tặng nhiều cổ vật quý cho Bảo tàng Đà  Nẵng. Đây là lần thứ hai thầy tham gia triển lãm cổ vật ở bảo tàng chúng  tôi với 14 cổ vật, hầu hết là tượng Phật, Bồ Tát điêu khắc gỗ có niên  đại rất sớm và rất quý hiếm!" - ông Hà Phước Mai cho hay.


 

_Bộ sưu tập của Thượng toạ Thích Từ Nghiêm và chùa Phổ Đà_ Bên cạnh đó, chùa An Long (hay còn gọi là chùa Long Thủ, nơi có bia  đá được công nhân Di sản Văn hoá quốc gia, dựng ngày 1/4 năm Thịnh Đức  thứ 5, đời vua Lê Thần Tông (1657), mang ý nghĩa là chứng cứ quan trọng  đối với lịch sử Đà Nẵng và là một trong những bia đá cổ nhất còn lại ở  Đà Nẵng hiện nay) đưa đến cuộc triển lãm "Tinh hoa cổ vật Phật giáo" một  chiếc chuông đồng lớn, có niên đại từ thế kỷ 18, trên đó chạm khắc  nhiều hoạ tiết, minh văn rất có giá trị.

Và ông Hà Phước Mai hào hứng cho biết: "Độc đáo hơn nữa là một hiện vật  từ Tam Thai Quốc Tự ở danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn. Đó là "Quả Tim Lửa" bằng  đồng, quý hiếm, linh thiêng mà cách đây 178 năm, vua Minh Mạng ban cho  sau khi chùa được xây dựng lại. Trên đó có thủ bút minh văn của vị vua  được cho là anh minh nhất triều Nguyễn. Khi tiễn chúng tôi cung thỉnh  hiện vật về bảo tàng, Thượng toạ Thích Huệ Mãn trụ trì chùa Tam Thai nói  vui: "Sau gần 2 thế kỷ, đây là lần đầu tiên "Quả Tim Lửa" hạ sơn!".


 

_Chiếc  chuông đồng có niên đại từ thế kỷ 18, trên đó chạm khắc nhiều hoạ tiết,  minh văn rất có giá trị được đưa đến từ chùa An Long_ *Chuyện về "Quả Tim Lửa"*
 Qua tìm hiểu thêm, chúng tôi được biết, "Quả Tim Lửa" là một phiến  đồng hình chiếc lá bồ đề, chiều rộng nhất 45cm, chiều hẹp nhất 35cm,  chung quanh có hình tượng tia lửa đang cháy nên được gọi là “quả tim  lửa”, hiện đặt ở Nhà Tổ phía sau chánh điện chùa Tam Thai, nơi thờ cúng  chư vị trụ trì của nhà chùa đã viên tịch.

Tương truyền, trong một lần thất trận, chúa Nguyễn Ánh (vua Gia Long sau  này) chạy ra biển gặp một hòn đảo, nguyện được nước ngọt thì sẽ tạ ơn  Trời Phật. Nước ngọt tuôn ra, thoát chết, mọi người tìm vào đất liền thì  gặp giữa cảnh núi non u tịch một thiền sư đang thuyết giảng trong động.  Chúa phát nguyện, nếu thắng Tây Sơn sẽ về lập cảnh chùa. Về sau, khi  phục quốc xong, vua Gia Long mải lo việc triều chính nên di ngôn cho vua  Minh Mạng lo hoàn thành đại nguyện.


 

_Tam Thai Quốc Tự ở khu danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn_ Năm Minh Mạng thứ sáu (1825), vua cho xây dựng lại chùa Tam Thai, cho  quan dân đưa vật liệu lên xây chùa, biến cảnh hoang vu thành nơi phát  triển đạo Phật. Chuyện này, dân gian còn nhắc: "Gia Long phát nguyện,  Minh Mạng lập chùa". Khi hoàn nguyện, khánh thành chùa, vua Minh Mạng  ban một tấm biển ghi (phiên âm theo nguyên văn Hán tự): “Ngự chế Tam  Thai tự, Minh Mạng lục niên phụng tạo”. (Tạm dịch: Ngự chế chùa Tam  Thai, lập năm Minh Mạng thứ sáu).

Kèm theo đó là “quả tim lửa” bằng đồng. Mặt trước ghi: “Ngã Như Lai dĩ  pháp vương ngự thế, hoằng tế nhân thiên biến hiện thập phương hư không  thường trú, tác thập đại công đức nhi viêm phương độc hậu yên”. (tạm  dịch: Đức Như Lai của ta đã cai quản thế gian này bằng pháp môn vô  thượng, rộng lòng tế độ cho trời người, thoắt ẩn thoắt hiện khắp mười  phương hư không thường trú, tạo ra mười công đức lớn mà không chỉ riêng  nước Nam ta chịu ân huệ sâu dày này). Mặt sau ghi: “Minh Mạng lục niên  kiết nhật tạo” (tạm dịch: Làm vào ngày tốt năm Minh Mạng thứ sáu).


 

_"Quả Tim Lửa" do vua Minh Mạng ban cho chùa Tam Thai lần đầu tiên hạ sơn tham gia cuộc triển lãm "Tinh hoa cổ vật Phật giáo"_ *Thừa khả năng xây dựng được cả một Bảo tàng Phật giáo?*

Bên cạnh đó, Phó Giám đốc Bảo tàng Đà Nẵng Huỳnh Đình Quốc Thiện còn cho  biết, ngoài các cổ vật từ các chùa trên địa bàn TP thì từ Tổ Đình Phước  Lâm - ngôi chùa cổ xưa nhất của Di sản Văn hoá thế giới đô thị cổ Hội  An (Quảng Nam), Thượng toạ Thích Hạnh Hoa cũng hoan hỉ đóng góp cho cuộc  triển lãm "Tinh hoa cổ vật Phật giáo" một tượng Phật bằng chất liệu đá  được cho là có niên đại từ thế kỷ thứ 7 - 8.

Cũng ở ngôi chùa cổ này, theo ông Huỳnh Đình Quốc Thiện, còn lưu giữ  hàng trăm bản khắc gỗ cổ để in kinh kệ, tranh thờ cúng mà trong thời đại  điện tử, tin học ngày nay hầu như không còn tìm thấy. Hơn chục bản in  khắc gỗ đó cũng được chọn trưng bày tại cuộc triển lãm này.


 

_Theo  Giám đốc Bảo tàng Đà Nẵng Hà Phước Mai, sưu tập di sản văn hoá Phật  giáo ở Đà Nẵng thừa khả năng xây dựng được cả một Bảo tàng Phật giáo độc  đáo và hấp dẫn!_ Tuy vậy, Giám đốc Bảo tàng Đà Nẵng Hà Phước Mai vẫn cảm thấy tiếc:  "Vì hạn hẹp về không gian trưng bày và thời gian chuẩn bị nên chúng tôi  chỉ có thể đưa về triển lãm một phần nhỏ trong các bộ sưu tập đồ sộ ở  các chùa trên địa bàn TP. Trong đợt điền dã khảo sát cùng với Bảo tàng  Đà Nẵng, các chuyên gia hàng đầu về di sản văn hoá ở TƯ đánh giá rằng  sưu tập di sản văn hoá Phật giáo ở Đà Nẵng thừa khả năng xây dựng được  cả một Bảo tàng Phật giáo độc đáo và hấp dẫn để khách thập phương chiêm  ngưỡng!".

Theo ông Hà Phước Mai, đó là việc lớn và cần thiết nhằm giữ gìn và phát  huy giá trị di sản văn hoá, góp phần phát triển du lịch của TP Đà Nẵng.  Trước mắt, Bảo tàng Đà nẵng sẽ xin ý kiến chỉ đạo của lãnh đạo TP, mời  Hội đồng thẩm định cổ vật quốc gia xét chọn một số cổ vật Phật giáo  trình Thủ tướng Chính phủ công nhận là bảo vật quốc gia!


(Theo 24h)


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour  *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## dung89

hi thì ra đây gọi là quả tim lửa

----------

